# Filshie Clip Removal



## neecen (Sep 1, 2017)

Good morning,

I am needing to precert a Filshie Clip removal during a diagnostic lap. I am precerting 49320 for the lap however, I can not find a code for removal of filshie clip, or any diagnostic lap that would include removal of such devices. Any help is much appreciated.  

Thanks,
Denise


----------

